# Tree House



## Treeshepherd (Jun 3, 2015)

It's like house music, only higher


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 3, 2015)

because your brain is a forest (or, at any rate, it used to be)


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 3, 2015)

pay no attention to the dancer. Check out the tree.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 3, 2015)

Dean Potter rip
April 14, 1972- May 16, 2015


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 3, 2015)

Dean Potter. rest in peace


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 3, 2015)

Malcolm X isn't sold on the optics?


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 4, 2015)

this post under construction


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 4, 2015)

Heaven is a place where nothing ever happens


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 4, 2015)

have a nice weekend;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 5, 2015)

My campground has wifi.

At the 1:40 mark of this vid, read my poem;

*Your Brain is a Forest
*
Awakened by sounds of crazy birds
And raining leaves
Climb the tree
Down in to the dark
warm veins of a forest.

Shakening the grounds of lazy ferns
And shining beams
Find the trail
Bound toward landmarks.
Your brain is a forest.

Your mind is abound with mazy turns
And leaping streams
Swing the vine
Up toward the sparks
Covering the sky of a forest.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 5, 2015)

Dean Potter, artist... watch for Dean free climbing the left spire;


he wears a shute, in case he falls.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 5, 2015)

Michigan. Electric Forest Festival.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 5, 2015)

here we go


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 5, 2015)

God loves the white man, and the black man, and the man from the east, and the man from the south. God loves them all. He loves them all, for they belong to him.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 5, 2015)

Is it okay to defend the forest?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

Treeshepherd said:


> Is it okay to defend the forest?


Yes. Look at Easter Island. That ancient civilization killed itself by whacking all the trees down so they could roll their statues to the cliffs. They offed THEMSELVES. Duh.

Not much in to music vids, but your title says TREE HOUSE. Here is a tree house!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

I mean, really! Who wouldn't want to live in one? ME ME ME!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2015)

Treeshepherd said:


>


That's sad. 500 to 1000 year old tree.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 5, 2015)

Come to the tree


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 5, 2015)

wingsuit with music. right?


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 10, 2015)

I have just now returned from the wilderness at 12:40 am Pacific Time. I did drink the last of the snowmelt, and did sun myself upon the rocks and did bogart the last my 2014 harvest. I did not confront any wolves or cougars, as I had wished, but did see some bears, the usual suspects.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 10, 2015)

Viking druid traditional stylee;

Yggdrasil =the World Tree


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 10, 2015)

roots


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 11, 2015)

Not the old MIDI Ultima Online music, which was better.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## mdk (Jun 12, 2015)

Seems fitting.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 12, 2015)

have an adventurous weekend


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 17, 2015)

No distance to the spirits of the living. No distance to the spirits of the dead.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 27, 2015)

yo, going out with good times


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)

Many people see I, many people ask I, why am I a Rasta Man? 
It's because of the Babylon, and the situation... and I love the beat of the Nyabinghi, and the banning of the Fat Bastardo. 

Many people see I, many people ask I, why am I a Rasta Man? It's because of the edibles, and the situation.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes I, Rastafari. 

You know we're living in the Babylon System?


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)

"Without herb everything else cause distortion and confusion"- Peter Tosh


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)

There's a natural mystic blowing thru the airs;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)

Marcus Garvey talks super-fast;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)

Burning Spear. Marcus Garvey


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)

If you listen to nothing else in the Tree House, listen to HAIL HIM ^^^


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)

Chant down Babylon


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)

Did you know that the Police invented Reggae? No, you did not know it.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)

Natural Way


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)

The Treehouse is defined by the first 30 minutes of the Treehouse

Tree House US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)

Nagasaki


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)

bush. the little things


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)

A Humboldt County original


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 30, 2015)

Nature Dub


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 7, 2015)

Final Glimpses of Jerry...


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 7, 2015)

is it really friday already?


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 7, 2015)

Babylon is a mistake, spreading negative vibration. Yes I, Rastafari. I say burn, put your two lungs to work...


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 7, 2015)

Golden forest...

Sanctuary, state of grace...


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 7, 2015)

Abortion;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 7, 2015)

"a woman was made from the ribs of a man, to multiply and not to divide" - Black Uhuru


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 7, 2015)

It is because of the Babylon, and the situation


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 7, 2015)

The Babylon System is the vampire. We've been trodding on the wine press much too long. Rebel. Rebel.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 7, 2015)

Babylon Shall Fall.

"The earth shall reel to and fro like a drunkard, and shall be removed like a cottage; and the transgression thereof shall be heavy upon it; and it shall fall, and not rise again." - King James Version


economics has got them in desperation...


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh we're getting into deep water in the Tree House


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 7, 2015)

Listen to the last song (post #100) a million zillion gazillion trillion times. And when it hits finally you, you'll listen to 'a Forest' and then you will be done. You will be free.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 7, 2015)

13:46 was the duration of 'a Forest'. If you did not listen to the entire piece you fail to graduate. There are steps in life you cannot skip.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 8, 2015)

Time to calm down. Can't really find a good youtube cover of Lowell George, so it's gotta be Lowell himself...


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 8, 2015)

Well, I do hate southern California;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 8, 2015)

Probably the saddest song ever written. Down to seeds and stems again...


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 8, 2015)

'89


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 8, 2015)

Ain't nothin funny


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 8, 2015)

Can you feel it coming in the air tonight?


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 8, 2015)

Fuk it.

whatever


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 15, 2015)

You don't have to live like a refugee, even if you're a rider on the storm. You can still pray and be taken in.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 15, 2015)

The Lord is the cry of the poor. Blessed be the Lord.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)

Feeling the Reggae tonight...


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)

Dow Jones down 1600 these last 6 sessions. Hilarious. Babylon is on fire.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)

a wise man once told me that The Police invented Reggae. There was a nano-fraction of a grain of truth in his words.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)

*Ska* is reggae, just with a few white people included;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)

A wise man once told me, "Hard work good and hard work fine, but first take care of head".


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)

If I smoke two joints before I smoke two joints, should I have smoked two joints before I smoked the two joints that I smoked before I smoked two joints? That's a deep question that reasonable philosophers can disagree upon.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)

Jerusalem;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)

Israel Vibration


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)

FULLSTOP

reggae is done for tonight in the Treehouse. Time to take a step into darkness... The owl prefers the darkness.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)

Trump for America


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)

Fear of the Dark?


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)

living in darkness


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)

So you want to play with Mahjeek? There's no going back. 

Sinking further into darkness...


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)

*Black* Sabbath... God is Dead?


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 25, 2015)

In conclusion;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 27, 2015)

Commander Cody, down to seeds and stems again;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm sure I've posted this one before. It's for the westerners out there...


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 28, 2015)

I think the oldies Americana segment of Tree House may be over...not feelin' it anymore.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Aug 28, 2015)

trip out


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 6, 2015)

Metallica is my hometown band. I saw them at the Kabuki Club in San Francisco (capacity 500 people) when I was 15. I had never heard of a mosh pit. I didn't know what that was. That was like 31 years ago.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 6, 2015)

there's no real step up from Slayer. I can't take it up another notch. That's the ceiling. One can only downshift.

I don't need society


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 6, 2015)

Los Angeles. Total Fags, compared to NorCal


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 7, 2015)

Good night now.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 10, 2015)

Randy Rhoads;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 30, 2015)

Spliff Moth;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 30, 2015)

Diarrhea Planet;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 30, 2015)

Talk Shit, Get Shot;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 30, 2015)

Humboldt's own, White Manna


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 12, 2015)

Reggae night in the tree house


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 12, 2015)

chill porch dub


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 13, 2015)

Enuf Reggae. I listened to all the Reggae songs twice. Transition;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 15, 2015)

this one's from the Badlands as all good things are, Obama try this thread again;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 16, 2015)

i'm treading water, not knowing what to play;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 20, 2015)

music from some of my Santa Cruz friends


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 20, 2015)

not gonna do what they told ya


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 20, 2015)

worth watching for 45 seconds, just for nostalgia;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 20, 2015)

take me back home, yeah!


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 21, 2015)

wish I could find a video accompanied by music of people climbing Changabang. Doesn't exist yet. It has been done tho


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 21, 2015)

lil transition, yo


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 21, 2015)

going back to the day;


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 24, 2015)

sick


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 24, 2015)

so good


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 24, 2015)

good nite now


----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 24, 2015)

Mountains Speak


----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm so tripping right now


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 31, 2016)

The tree house is on fire. It's being consumed by flames. I don't even care


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Feb 1, 2016)

This is winter on our coast.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 4, 2016)

Furdumb ain't free. Happy furdumb frum the derk blak first


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 4, 2016)

Where will u run to? The rocks will be melting, the seas will be boiling, where will u run to on that day?


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy Independence Day. If u aren't independent yet then that's a you problem. Even so, Happy 4th


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 4, 2016)

The Great Spirit is the collective of our souls


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 5, 2016)




----------

